# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΕ RADIO MP3 ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## BILLYSBOY

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα radioMP3 αυτοκινητου. Πριν λιγο καιρο επεσαν μερικα κερματα μεσα κ εγινε βραχυκυκλωμα.Το cd παιζει κανονικα.Τα γραμματα στην οθονη σχεδον δε φαινονται κ ο ηχος ειναι κολλημενος σε χαμηλο βαθμο με παραμορφωση.
Οταν ανοιγοκλεινω το volume το ποτενσιομετρο δεν υπακουει αλλα στη οθονη φαινεται (με αδυναμο φωτισμο) οτι το volume ανεβοκατεβαινει η σταθμη του.
Αλλαξα το ολοκληρωμενο TDA 7386 αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει. Τι αλλο μπορει να εχει καει για να το αντικαταστησω? Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?

----------


## KOKAR

απάντηση δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω αλλά έχω μια απορία
τα κέρματα έπεσαν η κανένα πιτσιρίκι πέρασε το radio cd  για κουμπάρα ???

----------


## BILLYSBOY

Ακριβως! Ενα πιτσιρικι το περασε για κουμπαρα κ μου εκανε ζημια. Λεω να αλλαξω τον ρυθμιστη τασης 7809CV.

----------


## xifis

μαρκα μοντελο δεν ειπες!

----------


## BILLYSBOY

ΜΑΡΚΑ:FOUNAI ELECTRIC
ΜΟΝΤΕΛΟ:F-230R

----------

